# New "Political" Picture Game Perhaps?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if one is allowed to link to articles on other sites but I found this worthy of sharing.

I know a lot of you are good at editing pictures perhaps we could have a "political" one similar to that in the NS article? Pictures below from the *New Statesman* et al.










*Original*



































Due to image limits I could not paste anymore but there are others on the website. Let your :devil: loose my friends.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm repliying. Now you can have just one reply. You had nothing.

Martin


----------



## FSM (May 18, 2012)

..........





​


----------

